# Coast Guard & Navy VBSS. How do they weigh against the rest?



## Search (Sep 30, 2009)

The economic situation in the area is grim. With hopes of being laid off soon I'm looking to change my plans in life pretty quickly. I'm fixing to get married and have a baby on the way. Now I'm trying to put going full time in LE on the back burner and going into the Military.

I thought of the usual things. With my plans in LE I wanted a more specialized job in the Military to benefit what I wanted outside. This is when I found out about VBSS and was a little intrigued.

I've found that the Coast Guard and Navy both have VBSS teams but there is very little information about them and none on the Coast Guards website. In the Navy it appears as though it isn't a full time job. An article in "Tactical Weapons" magazine compared their training to that of a full time SWAT team and really hyped up what they do.

The internet, mainly Youtube people, have made them out to be crappy trained people who usually have the SEALs do the real work. Being the Coast Guard I don't doubt it.

However, countering pirates, smugglers, and the such is appealing to me. I'm just not sure who to believe on if the CG VBSS teams are worth a shit.

So, first question: Are they worth a shit. If not, forget question two and I'm going elsewhere.

Second question: Do you have to go into the Coast Guard and then try to get into a full tiem VBSS team or is it something one can try for in the beginning.

Again, I'm not serious about this, I'm just curious on who they are. The job is appealing but I don't get the feeling it's what I think it is.


----------

